# Anyone heard of Wynnwood Townhome timeshares in San Antonio?



## Cathyb (Nov 12, 2005)

Have an opportunity to trade into Wynnwood Townhomes in San Antonio, Texas.  Does anyone have any comments on it.  It is in the RCI book without being RID or Gold Crown so it leaves me a little nervous.

I called it up on Google and got very little info.  Was curious how far from Riverwalk it is.

Thanks in advance to any of you Texans that know the area and can shed some light.  I would be trading Carlsbad Inn with some ocean view and don't want to end up with a dog.


----------



## akbmusic (Nov 13, 2005)

*Don't know much, but...*

I personally have never been there, and we trade with II. That aside, there is a website that has minimal info/a few pictures.
www.seasonsholidays.com/wynwood.html
Wish I could be more help. Maybe another TUGGER has stayed there?


----------



## ecwinch (Nov 19, 2005)

Here is another link with a little more information. If you search the BBS you should find some other posts. I believe they are converted apartments.

http://www.geoholiday.com/resorts/resort_mem_14.html

The location is about 15-20 minutes from downtown, in a residental/business area.


----------

